# Grain-Free=High Protein in small dogs..?? help :(



## Linz (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey everyone, so I have heard both pros and cons about the grain free diets for small dogs. Everyone RAVES about the grain free foods because they are closer to a dogs true diet, which makes complete sense to me. But then on the other hand, I've also heard that too high of protein for small (non-working) dogs is so hard on their bodies, esp. kidneys. Then I heard this is not true.... that the kidney damage claim came from lab tests on rats - not dogs. So I'm confused. I have an almost 2 year old pug. I mean, she's active but she's by no means a 'working dog.' Is a grain free diet the best way to go? or is that protein leven (30-40%) going to be too high of protein for her? Any help appreciated!!


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

Chocolate is 25 lbs. And eats EVO and CORE(Although I think I will stick with CORE from now on as I prefer it). 

High protein is not proven to cause kidney disease. This assumption was based off of a study done on rats. Chocolate is not a working dog either. he gets walked 3 days a week.


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Feb 1, 2010)

Whichever food you decide upon, they are all higher in their caloric density than kibbles with grain. Carefully watch the amount you feed. Understand the kcal/cup, your dog's weight, and age. You want a lean and fit puppy.

Some foods for you to consider are:

Canidae grain free ALS
Nature's Variety Instinct Rabbit Meal
Orijen adult or puppy
Wellness Core

check the calcium statements to ensure it is <2%.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Honestly I feed mine grain free but I've had some issues with the richer foods like EVO and Orijen. I stick to the rule of 28-32% protein and not under 3 for fiber. I feed TOTW (all three flavors rotated) now and I am very pleased with it. I've also fed some non grain free to the toy dogs. Eagle Pack Holisitcs worked very very well on mine. I switched off because it's not enough meat for my tastes but I still switch it in every few bags. It worked fabulous for my dog with a sensitive stomach. I've also liked Blue Buffalo and Fromms.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

If your dog does not already have kidney issues then it is fine to feed grain free. I use Wellness CORE (EVO was too rich) and the dog are doing great on it. They get Raw at night.


----------



## pugs2 (Jun 17, 2008)

I have Pugs too! My oldest is going on 11, and has been on Orijen senior for 2 yrs. Her last health check, my vet could not believe how good her condition is, she is much more like a 5 yr old! I have all my Pugs on Orijen, do rotate with TOTW, but they do better on Orijen. I won't feed it to my pups under 1 yr, or my girls that are pregnant, but no issues with my group of Pugs on it. Great muscle tone on the food too!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

For kibble I have used TOTW. But generally the dogs are raw fed. Raw feeding is 70%+ protein and I've never had a problem. Even our elderly cat is on raw food. The vet has commented that most cats will begin to have kidney function loss (we do bloodwork, bcause I can, every 6 months) as they get past 8 years of age or so, but our cat has remained incredibly healthy, in every way. Our papillons are now 10 years old and are going strong as they age.


----------



## B. Dawn (Feb 1, 2010)

I feed my 35lb 3year old boxer EVO Grain Free Ancestrial Diet...she is thriving on it...eats less than the Natural Balance she used to be on and seems to have more energy. Her stool is less and better consistency and she has way less gas, which is great! Not to mention her skin and coat are silky and shiny, no flakes or itching anymore. And her eyes are not bloodshot as well, which can be indication of grain allergy too. People have complimented her coat and muscle tone lately...and ask me what I feed her. I am a firm believer in feeding a high protein, low carb, grain free diet now


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Linz said:


> Hey everyone, so I have heard both pros and cons about the grain free diets for small dogs. Everyone RAVES about the grain free foods because they are closer to a dogs true diet, which makes complete sense to me. But then on the other hand, I've also heard that too high of protein for small (non-working) dogs is so hard on their bodies, esp. kidneys. Then I heard this is not true.... that the kidney damage claim came from lab tests on rats - not dogs. So I'm confused. I have an almost 2 year old pug. I mean, she's active but she's by no means a 'working dog.' Is a grain free diet the best way to go? or is that protein leven (30-40%) going to be too high of protein for her? Any help appreciated!!


Both of my small dogs are on a grain free diet with no problems. I've fed foods with grains, and the dogs did fine as well, but they both seem to prefer the grain free kibble. I have heard the claim about kidneys, and I figure as long as my dogs are offered and drink plenty of FRESH water, they should be doing fine along with some canned food or raw/cooked meat I add. 
I've heard people say they feed grain free and have their dogs kidney levels checked every 6 months to a year, for peace of mind and to also see if there are any problems cropping up.


----------



## josh83 (Jan 26, 2010)

That whole thing on High protein causing kidney problems in dogs is actually a myth.

you can read about it here: http://www.championpetfoods.com/faq/


----------



## GreyWolf11 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good Grain Free Foods:

Tast of the Wild.
Innova (EVO)
Fromm Surf n Turf
Orijen
Canidae ALS Grain-free
Natures Variety Insinct - Chicken, Rabbit, Duck
Blue Buffalo - Wilderness Formula
Natural Balance
Wellness Core
Earthborn Primitive Naturals
Artemis Maximal


----------

